

AWS announces web page redirects for Amazon S3 hosted websites - Smerity
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/10/04/web-page-redirects-on-amazon-s3-hosted-websites/?ref_=pe_8050_26388930

======
Smerity
I thought this would be popular considering a large number of Hacker News
readers use S3 for static hosting, especially given the rise in popularity of
static site generators like Jekyll.

Lack of proper redirects has been a recurring issue, especially as if you do a
HTML redirect (http-equiv="refresh") incorrectly it can negatively impact your
search engine rankings. Github hosting still doesn't allow 301 redirects.

